# PACIFIC POKER 8 USD NO DEPOSIT



## 40usdFreePoker (Feb 1, 2010)

# The Bonus money can be cashed out only after an amount totaling twenty (20) times the Bonus amount (i.e. $160) has been wagered by an entrant.
# Persons located in following countries are neither eligible to enter the Promotion nor win the Bonus: Argentina, Albania, Belarus, Bosnia, Brazil, China, Columbia, Croatia, Georgia, Hong Kong, Hungary, Iceland, North Korea, South Korea, Lithuania, Mexico, Moldova, Montenegro, Philippines, Romania, Serbia, Singapore, Slovenia and Vietnam. The Promoter will not in any event pay the Bonus to any person who participates in the Promotion from the foregoing territories, even if he or she enters the Promotion in spite of this provision. In addition, the Promoter reserves the right to amend the list of countries from which it will not enable entries to the Promotion from time to time in its sole discretion.


888 Poker are running a limited time free money promotion of $8 up front for every new player. This is only going to be available for a couple of weeks so if you want to claim this you should do it now.

Free Bonus from 888 PokerThis bonus is of course only available to new players at 888 poker.

Register from banner above  and you will get access to the special download page for this promotion. The download comes with specific bankroll management software, which will upgrade automatically to the normal 888 poker software after the promotion ends, which will be in about two weeks from now.

This promotion is not available in every country – check the site for more details.

Remember, this will only be available for two weeks max!


----------



## 40usdFreePoker (Feb 11, 2010)

:roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------

